# Sex Cycles and Arbitrary Rules



## Big_Jim59 (Apr 14, 2019)

I have been married for over 35 years. I love my wife and we have a great life together. My wife is not a very physical person. She likes her space and that's fine, I do too. But the sexual part of our relationship have been driving me nuts especial the rules.
*Rules:*

No sex except in the dark usually after 9:00 PM.
No sex in the morning.
No afternoon sex because it is too light out.
No sex without a hot bath first.
The man always instigates but the woman has the right of refusal.
The man may instigate by kissing, massaging, rubbing and intimately touching. The woman will show her unwillingness to respond by laying there with arms folded hoping it will all stop. It does.
Apparently we have sex "all the time." My wife and I have very different calendars when it comes to sex. Ten days is "all the time" but for me it seems like an eternity.

The Rules have relegated passion to such a narrow window of opportunity that I find myself frustrated, angry and at a loss. My wife feels that sex should be spontaneous (we have talked about this) but for me it is very difficult to be spontaneous within these narrow confines. She says she enjoys sex but I get the impression, if I was not there, it would be the last thing on her mind. It wasn't always like this and there are times when the sex is exceptional but it never lasts.

There is a cycle to all of this. Usually, the longer I go without the more distant and the more pissed I become. Then something snaps in her and she says to herself "Oh no! I had better do him." She slips into bed naked and I'm like "Oh COOL!" and it's wonderful. I am on cloud nine for three days and then the cycle starts all over again. I have tried to talk to her but all she hears is that I am complaining that we never do it. That's not it at all. I want some communication. I want for her to want me just every now and then. I want sex to be important and not the last item on the to-do list. 

Am I the only one stuck in a sex cycle and bound by a set of arbitrary rules?


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

The only one binding you to said rules is you. 

If you don't like the game, walk away from the table. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

You're not the only one. My ex was uninterested in sex, overall, so I was very unhappy with that aspect of the relationship (and increasingly with others). Eventually I left and found a much happier relationship. Do you know why she has this attitude? Of course, even if you can explain it, you probably can't change it - unless she wants to as well.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Sorry but this is going to be a ton of questions.

Has it always been like this or has the passion left? 

Is she menopausal?

How much do you flirt with her throughout the day?

How often does physical touch not lead to sex?

How often does she orgasm?

What do you find sexy about her? What does she find sexy about you?


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

farsidejunky said:


> The only one binding you to said rules is you.
> 
> If you don't like the game, walk away from the table.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Yes, this.


----------



## Numb26 (Sep 11, 2019)

The only one forcing you to play by her "rules" is you. If you can live with what you are getting now, then by all means stay. But if you strive for more you need to leave before you waste any more time.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Sounds pretty familiar, the rules are a bit different but the result is the same. I recommend cultivating an expensive and time consuming hobby. Usually fly fishing.

Have you tried initiating by throwing her in a tub of hot water? Don't it won't work.

Spontaneous sex is a myth. Even if it did exist it would be a seriously bad idea.

At least once in your life you should feel the surge of power that comes from using the "right of refusal". After you do that you will see exactly what it is about sex that she enjoys.

Don't do chores.


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

And I ask all of these things because it sounds like she doesn't really want to have sex with you.

I don't know about you - but any time I have had sex where my partner wasn't totally enthusiastic about - well it sucked.

And the best sex of my life has been directly correlated with high enthusiasm on both parties parts. 

So in my mind the solution would lay in finding be the cause - why is the enthusiasm gone?

Hormone issues?

Stress issues?

Attraction issues?

Because unless you get to the root of the problem - all you are left with is trying to convince someone to have unenthusiastic sex with you - which personally sounds pretty lousy.

Now, I have never been like your wife with rules like having the lights off, or the various things that make her sound fairly frigid (which makes me wonder how orgasmic she is). 

But I do want a high level of personal hygiene, I kinda like the hot bath rule. 

I am simply relaying what works for me - with the understanding that from the sounds of it I am much more open sexually and have a higher drive - that said.

Flirting - be it comments and light touches while I am cooking dinner, or some naughty texts while I am at work, or even gazing at me with that certain look help to keep the fire which is my libido stoked.

It can get raging hot - but to get that explosive it's got to be kept stoked. Starts with a kiss in the morning, and all the little things - and making time for each other. Date night with cocktails out on the town, or weekend get aways etc help keep it burning as well.

Being made to feel SEXY does so much for me. Feeling his desire, hearing it in his words etc is also vitally important for my libido.

So, I wonder what your day to day looks like, being as you both "like your space" and if things have changed (returning things to what they once were is very different than creating something).


----------



## I shouldnthave (Apr 11, 2018)

Double post


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

Big_Jim59 said:


> *Rules:*
> 
> 
> No sex except in the dark usually after 9:00 PM.
> ...



Items 1,3 - Poor body image, shame, self-conscious
Item 2 - probably doesn’t want your semen dripping out of her all-day since she is probably a bath-at-night person
Item 4 - poor hygiene is usually a turn off or makes one self conscious 
Item 5 - Resentment/ gatekeeping / control issues or her cultural norms 
Item 6 - trying to fast-forward to end of the movie
Item 7 - it’s all relative

Honestly, three days is about when that “bonding high” wears off for me. So you’re not alone. 

I don’t think she gets the emotional connection that men get from with their wives during sex. It’s not about just “getting off” you can do that anytime you want. I also think women think they’re doing a favor by offering up starfish sex. We can tell and it makes us feel even worse.

Ways to emasculate a man sexually:
1) remove any agency the man has regarding sex or remove any chance of spontaneity 
2) shame him for a sex drive (directed at you not porn or elsewhere)
3) invalidating his lovemaking ability, stamina or physical assists
4) withhold or don’t embody any passion towards him
5) set arbitrary rules and timing regarding when/how sex happens

The other question not asked is what have you done or not done to get to this point? What can you own about this situation?

Honestly there’s either a heart or a hormone issue or both. This is a big deal and I’d recommend IC and MC. But you need to regain your power back. A controlled husband is a not an attractive husband.She’s controlling you so bust that paradigm and do all the things you read on here to better yourself (gym, friends, hobbies, etc). Her current mindset is sex is a chore and is not something she chooses to do out of love but obligation. Let that sink in and go from there. She’s also at the point where she doesn’t think she’ll ever be replaced. Plenty of sex-starved women are willing to take her place. Million dollar question would it be it worth it to lose half your stuff to keep her rules so she can oblige her husband with passionless sex?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Big_Jim59 (Apr 14, 2019)

I shouldnthave said:


> Sorry but this is going to be a ton of questions.
> 
> Has it always been like this or has the passion left?
> 
> ...


The passion actually left 30 years ago when my daughter was born. We had sex once that first year and I thought I would go crazy. It did finally come back but never to pre-baby levels. Post menopausal. I flirt with her all the time. We hold hands in public. I give her kisses in public (not open mouth tongue lashings but peck type kisses.) I touch her all the time because I can't help myself but she acts like it's not wanted. Physical touch leads to sex on in bed, with light off at the prescribed times and only 20% of the tries. The percentage is getting lower because I just quit trying so much. She seems to orgasm every time we do it (although it could be fake.) This is usually from me giving oral. Once she is done then it is my turn. I love her butt and tell her so. I get zero response. Zero. I don't think she finds anything attractive about me. I don't think she actually thinks about it much.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Big_Jim59 said:


> The passion actually left 30 years ago when my daughter was born. We had sex once that first year and I thought I would go crazy. It did finally come back but never to pre-baby levels. Post menopausal. I flirt with her all the time. We hold hands in public. I give her kisses in public (not open mouth tongue lashings but peck type kisses.) I touch her all the time because I can't help myself but she acts like it's not wanted. Physical touch leads to sex on in bed, with light off at the prescribed times and only 20% of the tries. The percentage is getting lower because I just quit trying so much. She seems to orgasm every time we do it (although it could be fake.) This is usually from me giving oral. Once she is done then it is my turn. I love her butt and tell her so. I get zero response. Zero. I don't think she finds anything attractive about me. I don't think she actually thinks about it much.


Suppose you are right...and please understand I am not trying be rude by asking this...but how does it feel to you to have sex be something you do TO her rather than WITH her?

Also, how did you interpret my earlier post about stepping away from the table?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Big_Jim59 said:


> I have been married for over 35 years. I love my wife and we have a great life together. My wife is not a very physical person. She likes her space and that's fine, I do too. But the sexual part of our relationship have been driving me nuts especial the rules.
> *Rules:*
> 
> No sex except in the dark usually after 9:00 PM.
> ...


*This is nothing more than a recipe borne out of sheer fear and/or one's selfishness!

Has mutual or individual sexual counseling ever been a viable part of the equation or taken under due consideration?*


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

Big_Jim59 said:


> The passion actually left 30 years ago when my daughter was born. We had sex once that first year and I thought I would go crazy. It did finally come back but never to pre-baby levels. Post menopausal. I flirt with her all the time. We hold hands in public. I give her kisses in public (not open mouth tongue lashings but peck type kisses.) I touch her all the time because I can't help myself but she acts like it's not wanted. Physical touch leads to sex on in bed, with light off at the prescribed times and only 20% of the tries. The percentage is getting lower because I just quit trying so much. She seems to orgasm every time we do it (although it could be fake.) This is usually from me giving oral. Once she is done then it is my turn. I love her butt and tell her so. I get zero response. Zero. I don't think she finds anything attractive about me. I don't think she actually thinks about it much.


You married my wife... :laugh: I got bad news: it doesn't get any better. Sorry! I don't know how old you are, but if you want a fulfilling sex life, you'd better start looking for a new partner. Also, behaving like a dog in heat doesn't help. You just put her off. And yes, she is doing it for you. I forced myself to be happy with sex once a month, until we were empty-nesters... that's when she turned the sex tap off... good luck! Unfortunately, I have no advice for you.


----------



## 241happyhour (Jan 31, 2011)

Big_Jim59 said:


> The passion actually left 30 years ago when my daughter was born. We had sex once that first year and I thought I would go crazy. It did finally come back but never to pre-baby levels. Post menopausal. I flirt with her all the time. We hold hands in public. I give her kisses in public (not open mouth tongue lashings but peck type kisses.) I touch her all the time because I can't help myself but she acts like it's not wanted. Physical touch leads to sex on in bed, with light off at the prescribed times and only 20% of the tries. The percentage is getting lower because I just quit trying so much. She seems to orgasm every time we do it (although it could be fake.) This is usually from me giving oral. Once she is done then it is my turn. I love her butt and tell her so. I get zero response. Zero. I don't think she finds anything attractive about me. I don't think she actually thinks about it much.




Sounds like to me it’s time to get out. You’re still young enough to get out and find someone to spend the rest of your life with that makes you happy. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigbadBootyDaddy (Jun 18, 2018)

We all know the next response from the OP, “but she’s a great wife overall and I’m not going to divorce over sex”

OP, time to eject. You made vows on your wedding day “to love and cherish”. Your wife is breaking the vows.


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

In Absentia said:


> Also, behaving like a dog in heat doesn't help. You just put her off. And yes, she is doing it for you. I forced myself to be happy with sex once a month, until we were empty-nesters... that's when she turned the sex tap off... good luck! Unfortunately, I have no advice for you.



Women hate sexual panhandling.

Also based on what OP said I would guarantee she’s faking her O’s.

I will say you can’t force someone into sex or wanting to address things but guys know when they are being tolerated sexually or given duty sex. It’s obvious and actually does more harm then good. It’s a huge psychological blow to know that you’re partner (whom at one point would be devastated if you didn’t want to have sex with her) would rather be friends. This is really an “avoidance” dance... avoiding getting to a point where the guy realizes the relationship is so one-sided that he takes his marbles and goes somewhere else. It gets to a point where SHE decides its not important to have or show sexual attraction to him. As a guy, this feels like SH*T! Why? You have NO agency unless you leave or have an affair and she gets what she wants: same standard of living, no divorce stigma, someone to hang around with, someone to feed her love languages. She’s not the bad guy... you are whether you step outside the marriage or not. I get why guys leave... who wants to be financially responsible for their roommate? Nobody wants to be in situation where one person says this “us”-problem is now just a “you”-problem good luck with that.

We see it over and over again her on TAM: 

1) He complains about drop in sex frequency. She doesn’t want to fight about it so she allows it once a *insert time interval here* which counters the frequency argument and says at at least they’re having sex. 

2) He then complains there’s no passion. She doesn’t want to fight so she either fakes it or accuses him of wanting “porn sex” and that she “isn’t good enough” for him. 

3) He wants to do counseling. She doesn’t because there is nothing wrong with her.

4) Guy gets depressed and either leaves or loses whatever respect he had for his wife and slowly dies inside. Or guy is now enjoying life with someone else who enjoys sex like he does.

I’ve contemplated this and personally I wouldn’t divorce over it but I would find it hard to be able to live in the same house. I’d feel used if she didn’t put any effort into reestablishing the connection. Especially if it was caste in the light of her not wanting sex and it was my problem not hers. Lack of sex easily highlights how you are or are not connected elsewhere (i.e. hobbies, common interests, etc). “I don’t want to love you the way you need to be loved” is one of the most devastating thing someone can hear.

On another post in another thread awhile ago, someone posted that he and his wife we’re in MC and the counselor asked his wife point blank “so you’re willing to lose half your income, half your assets, half the time you have with your kids, pay lawyers a considerable sum of money and be alone just so you don’t have to do something you told us you like to do?” 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Big_Jim59 said:


> I have been married for over 35 years. I love my wife and we have a great life together. My wife is not a very physical person. She likes her space and that's fine, I do too. But the sexual part of our relationship have been driving me nuts especial the rules.
> *Rules:*
> 
> No sex except in the dark usually after 9:00 PM.
> ...





farsidejunky said:


> The only one binding you to said rules is you.
> 
> If you don't like the game, walk away from the table.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


This in a nutshell OP. You're wife is behind the wheel and she doesn't know how to drive.

What type of shape are you in? Her?

Ages?

Does she have a religious background?

You are part of the problem in that you have pretty much allowed yourself to be removed from being an equal sexual/romantic partner in this relationship.

Like Farside mentioned, she made a game with all the rules and you keep sitting down to play her game, and it is a game sir, one which neither of you can win.

Anyone can fall into the trap you two have and many can't, or won't, do what it takes to get out.

Mrs. C and I could have found ourselves in your shoes but I refused to allow us to remain in stupidville, sexually speaking, for very long.

We are into our 29th year together and we had a bad night last night with some yelling and stress. We talked later and she gave me a foot rub.

This morning she pranced around in her black set of under lace until she got a ride out of me because she just wanted me to know she loved me.

That took years of work in good faith by both of us.

There is no magic trick that will work here and your wife isn't going to start the process it will take to heal this situation.

This is going to have to be started by you and you will probably have an uphill battle to break many years worth of bad behavior from both of you and learn and establish healthy, new behavior.

It starts with taking your choice and agency back a little and focusing more on yourself and your personal betterment.

Farside has more personal experience with more ground covered than me so you can probably learn a lot from hearing his story and process.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

@Big_Jim59 I'm going to assume from your user name that you are 59 years old. 

I am going to take a different approach to your issue but I would like you to answer the following questions first...

1). What would you say are the qualities that you love about your wife?

2). Outside of the sex, are there or have there been other issues in the marriage? Infidelity, extended family drama, deaths in the family, etc. 

3). If you were to find yourself single tomorrow, would you consider yourself an attractive partner for dating? Physically fit, financially well off, interesting, charismatic, low emotional baggage, etc...


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

Big_Jim59 said:


> I have been married for over 35 years. I love my wife and we have a great life together. My wife is not a very physical person. She likes her space and that's fine, I do too. But the sexual part of our relationship have been driving me nuts especial the rules.
> *Rules:*
> 
> No sex except in the dark usually after 9:00 PM.
> ...


You've written a common occurrence list some, or many, live with until a flash of good sense prevails and the H, best case is both spouses admit it creates a crazy train no sane man will follow unless other circumstance impact or warrant it.


----------



## Tilted 1 (Jul 23, 2019)

Jim, l am with the others just how far are you willing to take this? Because this will be the answer you seek. You are probably emptynesters, and there has been issues that both you and her have not gotten over. So if your not interested in taking this to the final end, is why she can do exactly what she wishes. And yes you don't have a damn thing to say about it. 

Your stuck because your acting like a beta man, and showing some passive aggressive emotions. Look it time you raised your kids and they are grown. It's time to ante up, if you not able to no amount of MC is going to help. You are an afraid scared man, and she knows it. What you ask is not over the top. And she just makes you feel that way. Don't just go and get a hobby, make a stand and tell here this is the way it will change or else your going to leave the marriage. And you don't have to explain this to your kids because she will.

She will have the kids take her side in proving your I'll and want something more than what is normal. But it's not.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry, man, gotta go with the majority opinion here in that - 

1. That path to solving this is long, difficult, and compilcated and
2. Is much more likely than not to fail.

Even if you fix everything about yourself that is not attracting your mate, which is what the 180 advice, the getting in shape, and "being the best you" implies, you're not with a person who values sex all that much. Highly restrictive sexual times, with the lights out, once every 10 days are not the things that people who actually enjoy sex do. These are the actions of someone who just tolerates sex as a necessary, even somewhat pleasurable, but overall not very important aspect of a relationship.


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

I am sorry to hear that you have been going through this for so many years, I hope you are able to make things better in the future.

I am going to reiterate what a few of the other posters have said. Do not let your partner control your sexuality. Take responsibility for what you want and need. Tell her what you want and why, then let her choose to be a part of it or not. If your sexual desires/needs are to much for her than you will have to make some hard decisions.


----------



## Big_Jim59 (Apr 14, 2019)

ConanHub said:


> This is going to have to be started by you and you will probably have an uphill battle to break many years worth of bad behavior from both of you and learn and establish healthy, new behavior.
> 
> It starts with taking your choice and agency back a little and focusing more on yourself and your personal betterment.
> 
> Farside has more personal experience with more ground covered than me so you can probably learn a lot from hearing his story and process.


I know this is right. I am not much of an Alpha Male. I have never done the cave man thing very well but I get a sense that that is what she wants. I have gotten a lot of insight from this post and I really do appreciate all your efforts.I guess the thing that frightens me is not the lack of sex, it's the fact that I am starting to not care. I am seeing things that didn't bother me before. She is willing to help and spend time with her family, drop everything for one of the kids or even worry about the pet's special needs. All the while I feel like I am regarded as furniture or just someone that doesn't need any attention. That's probably my own fault because I am pretty self sufficient. I am also seeing, with your help, that a lot of this is mine to change if I am willing to put in the effort.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Big_Jim59 said:


> I know this is right. I am not much of an Alpha Male. I have never done the cave man thing very well but I get a sense that that is what she wants. I have gotten a lot of insight from this post and I really do appreciate all your efforts.I guess the thing that frightens me is not the lack of sex, it's the fact that I am starting to not care. I am seeing things that didn't bother me before. She is willing to help and spend time with her family, drop everything for one of the kids or even worry about the pet's special needs. All the while I feel like I am regarded as furniture or just someone that doesn't need any attention. That's probably my own fault because I am pretty self sufficient. I am also seeing, with your help, that a lot of this is mine to change if I am willing to put in the effort.


You're describing the first 25-30 years of my marriage, thankfully the past 10-15 years has seen some improvement. You kind of nailed it when you mentioned the pets special needs. Except in my case, it wasn't special needs; in general, the pets always got the kind of unqualified love and attention that I would have died for. Sex? She reminded me often that she'd be fine with sex once or twice a month, so she was doing me a great favor at once or twice a week. And at that rate she was building a great amount of resentment for sex over the years as well. 

The causes are complicated and being worked on. Solutions do not necessarily have to deal with the causes, but I fear if they don't, the solutions won't be long-lived. You'll get her doing her part for a little while, then thinking to herself, why should I have to do this?, while at the same time expecting you to shower her with attaboys because she's "trying."

She needs to understand that she's undermining the things that keep you married. That sex isn't just a physical act but an emotional bonding, an intimacy that is shared only by husband and wife. When it's not shared, it can get to the point where you move on. Is that a consequence she is OK with? The tough part is that she actually has to believe you would move on. It may require a real crisis.

But just going on as things are, it will only get worse. And do NOT accept the idea that post-menopausal means sex should be irrelevant to her. She has an obligation to understand how what she does and doesn't do affects you, and vice versa. If she understands that sex creates a special level of intimacy for you, not just a physical release, maybe things can change. In the worst-case scenario, sex with a transactional element to it (you give her a 30 minute massage that leads to your 7 minutes of sex) might still gain some traction with her and if not, at least illustrate the one-way nature of intimacy in your relationship. She's getting what she wants, but not you.


----------



## aaarghdub (Jul 15, 2017)

Casual Observer said:


> She needs to understand that she's undermining the things that keep you married. That sex isn't just a physical act but an emotional bonding, an intimacy that is shared only by husband and wife. When it's not shared, it can get to the point where you move on. Is that a consequence she is OK with? The tough part is that she actually has to believe you would move on. It may require a real crisis.



I don’t think women get the emotional bonding part at all especially if they are emotionally avoidant already. I’m not sure if mine does. It’s tough for someone to decide that part of my life is over. The day sex becomes a chore, a favor, a duty or something to be avoided at all cost the relationship is forever changed. To a guy this FEELS the same as finding out your spouse is not in love with you anymore but “wants to stay friends.” This is where you really see where you’re at as a couple. 

I see why couples split. She’s built up so many negative emotions around sex and no hormonal desire for sex so she looks forward to that being over for good. He looks at it as he’s no longer sexually needed and she’s painted him into a corner... now she gets her cake and eat it to: love, friendship, financial support, manual labor, no stigma, maintain family, etc. At that point, most guys have a call to make... to let or not let her eat cake.

I mean if he was the sole breadwinner and then just decided to retire and not work I’m sure she would not be happy. If he can take care of himself sexually, same can be said for her taking care of herself financially. Or like sex, do her a favor and get a part-time job.





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## In Absentia (Aug 21, 2012)

aaarghdub said:


> now she gets her cake and eat it to: love, friendship, financial support, manual labor, no stigma, maintain family, etc. At that point, most guys have a call to make... to let or not let her eat cake.


This is where I am and my wife is not going to eat cake. This is what I have decided. It will come in the near future, because I cannot live a lie. It's not just the sex. Our relationship is gone. I can't help but remember how it used to be and this is just a charade. Unsustainable.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Big_Jim59 said:


> I know this is right. I am not much of an Alpha Male. I have never done the cave man thing very well but I get a sense that that is what she wants. I have gotten a lot of insight from this post and I really do appreciate all your efforts.I guess the thing that frightens me is not the lack of sex, it's the fact that I am starting to not care. I am seeing things that didn't bother me before. She is willing to help and spend time with her family, drop everything for one of the kids or even worry about the pet's special needs. All the while I feel like I am regarded as furniture or just someone that doesn't need any attention. That's probably my own fault because I am pretty self sufficient. I am also seeing, with your help, that a lot of this is mine to change if I am willing to put in the effort.



I know this sounds a little strange and a little nasty........but what you need is for her to understand that you do not need or accept your current situation and you are by all means willing to do
anything it takes including the following: 1. What it takes to have a normal loving sex life with her 2. Leaving if it doesn't get any better.


Finally: Losing your alpha male edge is a real bad recipe for the bedroom. You need to take your POWER back. You have given it all away.


----------



## dadstartingover (Oct 23, 2015)

Big_Jim59 said:


> I know this is right. I am not much of an Alpha Male. I have never done the cave man thing very well but I get a sense that that is what she wants. I have gotten a lot of insight from this post and I really do appreciate all your efforts.I guess the thing that frightens me is not the lack of sex, it's the fact that I am starting to not care. I am seeing things that didn't bother me before. She is willing to help and spend time with her family, drop everything for one of the kids or even worry about the pet's special needs. All the while I feel like I am regarded as furniture or just someone that doesn't need any attention. That's probably my own fault because I am pretty self sufficient. I am also seeing, with your help, that a lot of this is mine to change if I am willing to put in the effort.


Yes, but also recognize that this may be (probably) too far gone. There's resentment, years and years of "blah" living, no oomph... You're going to, hopefully, make some really big life changes and shape yourself mentally and physically into a much better husband and man. Her reaction may very well be, "Yeah, I really don't care." This is where a lot of guys just throw their hands up and say, "Oh well... back to the old me." They just live with decades more of no intimacy. The message to the wife is clear: "I need you. Yes I have options in life and yes you have obvious disdain for me... but I'm not going anywhere no matter what." That is precisely the attitude that keeps the status quo. There's zero incentive to change.

I'm an approved vendor here and I wrote a book on subject: dadstartingover.com/the-dead-bedroom-fix


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Lila said:


> @Big_Jim59 I'm going to assume from your user name that you are 59 years old.
> 
> I am going to take a different approach to your issue but I would like you to answer the following questions first...
> 
> ...


 @Big_Jim59, you never responded to the questions I asked but I'm going to give you advice that didn't rely on answers to these questions. 

Your situation is going to be extremely difficult to change at this point in you and your wife's life. I know of one person on this forum who has had success later in life but he was ready to accept a life alone than to continue in a low quality sex marriage. It took tons of sexual therapy and a lot of compromise on both sides. 

It is easy for us to tell you to dump your wife of 35 years at 60 years old but the truth is that it's not easy to do. Before you even consider this option you need to decide if it's better to live the rest of your life single and alone than in your current situation with your wife. Finding another partner, whether for a casual or serious relationship, is not guaranteed nor is it easy. Having been through a divorce, and experiencing the single scene post long term marriage, I think you'll get a bigger return investing in sex therapy with your wife than divorcing her in order to find someone more sexually compatible. All of your problems may not be resolved but you might get some of your needs met. My 2 cents.


----------

